# Choosing E-collar: Beeper or no beeper



## Bradley (Dec 7, 2021)

Greetings, we have 2 V pups and it’s time to start training them, so we are considering which E-collar style to use: A beeper model or a standard model?

The beeper is great for pointers in heavy cover who get stuck on point, and this is our question. Which model is good for the V, do they get stuck on point or will a standard model be good enough to get them to break?

Thanks in advance, Bradley


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you saying that you want to be able to call the dog off point? or send the dog in for a flush after the point?


----------



## Bradley (Dec 7, 2021)

gunnr said:


> Are you saying that you want to be able to call the dog off point? or send the dog in for a flush after the point?


Thanks for the reply Gunnr. I have heard of hunters or pointer owners who have struggled to locate their pointer in deep or distant cover because the dog(s) was stuck on point and wouldn’t release despite being called back and even stimmed. They had lost their dogs due to being on point.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahh,, I see.
Each dog will be a little bit different, and depending on how staunch on point the dog is conditioned, will also play a factor on whether or not the dog will call off point.
Calling a dog off point is not something I have ever really tried to do, or trained. Generally, it is the opposite behavior that you are working toward, and bringing out in the dog. I do condition them to "IN", or to flush the bird after I have established position. ( That's generally considered to be a fault, but it works for me. )
We hunt pretty thick cover in New England, and so far I have been able to just use a bell on a collar. Primarily because a Vizsla really doesn't get that far from their owner/handler. Some of the big running pointers can be 500+ yards away from the handler. The Vizsla will typically be within a 100 yards.
Rather than force a dog off point with an e collar, which can have some negative aspects down the line, I would gravitate toward one of the beeper locator tone collars. These can be set up to emit a tone once the dog is on point. They're pretty effective.
If you do find yourself with a big runner, there are also Collars by Garmin that make the tone, as well as interface with a handheld device, or smart phone, for GPS location.
The Vizsla is generally not known to be a "big runner". However, being exactly the same color as fallen leaves in the woods, can make them seem to be almost invisible within 50 yards in the woods. Put some fallen logs and briars in with those leaves,, and they can disappear from view quite easily., and yet be very close.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some people like the beeper collars to keep up with the dogs location. I like it quiet in the field, so I don’t really care for them. I would rather use a gps collar.
The only time I call my dogs off point, is if the bird has made it into the wild rose. Or if it’s a training situation, and the bird is running. When you are trying to train steady until the shot, running birds are very temping. It is an exercise you want to train for, but not one where the dog can take off after the bird.


----------

